# Need a Quatro GK104GLM(K3100m) vbios file pleaseee!



## Kenshin (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi, I recently bought a used Dell Alienware laptop from the US (Imported it to my own country). Unfortunately Dell and Navidia stated that they are unable to provide the bios file as it is outdated and they don't have it on their system. Can anyone help please? Many thanks!!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 14, 2019)

Anybody?? Please guys, I need help


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2019)

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Thread closed.


----------

